

Simple cli to manage your tasks (you haven't seen one like this before) - minhajuddin
https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr#readme
Any inputs on improving this would be awesome. I've been using it happily for a more than a few months.
======
gaving
Haha, from the FAQ:-

    
    
        Why is it not packaged as a gem?
        To make it run faster.
        How fast is it?
        Very fast
    

cos, you know, I really need my todo list manager to be as _performant_ as
possible at the expense of install convenience.

~~~
rb2k_
Also: why would it be slower as a gem? A gem is also just a zip file that gets
downloaded and extracted

~~~
cytzol
I don't know enough about how gems work, but the 'hub' script is faster when
installed manually than when installed as a gem:
<https://gist.github.com/284823>

------
minhajuddin
Any inputs on improving this would be awesome. I've been using it happily for
a more than a few months.

~~~
GilbertErik
All the features that I would recommend are already in TaskWarrior. Have you
seen/tried it? Maybe you should highlight some of the competitive advantages
your app has over it. <http://github.com/taskwarrior>

~~~
minhajuddin
I have used taskwarrior for some time, as @tmcw already mentioned, one of the
reasons I use this, is because it is more hackable. The other reason is that
it doesn't _need_ you to learn hundreds of switches to efficiently use it. All
you need to know is: 't -a' adds a task 't -l' lists them and finally 't -e'
opens vi to allow you to edit the whole tasks file.

    
    
      t -a whatever the task is without single quotes :) :weekend +++
    

Another neat thing about this is that it allows you to do stuff on multiple
tasks at once.

    
    
        t -d awse,foob #deletes the tasks with those ids
        t -t aswe,foob :some-tag :another-tag #adds those two tags on those two tasks
    

If you know ruby, you can tweak this as you like to make it work with your own
special rules, and that's the most important thing to me. No one likes a task
manager built by others, everyone has something which they do differently. And
because it's built in ruby, I hope this is easier to personalize.

------
jsmcgd
Looks interesting. Does this have any advantages over tools like TaskWarrior?

~~~
tmcw
It's probably more hackable, for people who are afraid to touch C++ (aka,
myself). Besides that, I think TaskWarrior is at the top of the heap for cli
tools - its featureset and maturity is incredible.

